# Fritzcard DSL SL installieren??

## xxjamxx

Hi, 

habe eine Fritzcard DSL und versuche schon länger, sie zum laufen zu bringen. Leider geht die Anleitung davon aus, daß ich ein externens DSL-Modem benutze. 

Läuft die Fritzcard DSL SL überhaupt unter Gentoo? 

Danke für jede Antwort....

----------

## ceus79

Ich habs zwar selber noch nicht gemacht, aber die Karte sollte auch unter gentoo laufen.

Vielleicht hilft dir der Beitrag ja weiter: 

http://www.gentooforum.de/viewtopic.php?t=237&highlight=fritzcard

Da gehts zwar um ne Fritzcard DSL aber sollte bei der SL nicht anders sein.

----------

## Brandy

Moved from Installing Gentoo to the German Forum.   :Smile: 

----------

## xxjamxx

Super, versuche ich die Woche mal.

Sag mal kann man von Stage1 nach der Installation noch zu Stage1 wechseln?

CU xxjamxx

----------

## xxjamxx

Sorry, meine natürlich von Stage3 zu Stage1.

----------

## ceus79

Da bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, das würde ja im Prinzip heißen das man gleich mit Stage 1 von vorne anfangen könnte...wieso willste das machen?

----------

## xxjamxx

Nach der Anleitung kann ich nur mit Stage3 anfangen......

----------

## pi314

die Anleitung geht immer davon aus, dass man während des Installierens kein Netz zur Verfügung hat. Du solltest auch problemlos von Stage1 starten können, wenn du noch einen anderen Rechner hast, den du als Router einsetzen kannst.

Alternativ kannst du auch alle Pakete manuell runterladen, auf CD brennen und dann deinem Rechner füttern - such einfach mal nach installation ohne Netzwerk. Alles was da hilft, sollte dir auch helfen

btw: geht es eigentlich module mit der live-cd zu kompilieren und direkt zu laden? Wenn ja: Daten besorgen, kompilieren, laden, online gehen, freuen  :Very Happy: 

was auch noch ne option ist: Knoppix-CD besorgen und hoffen, dass da passende module für die Karte dabei sind und dann mit dieser die Installation durchführen

----------

